# 0900-Abzocke: Neue Welle von Lockanrufen rollt



## sascha (13 April 2008)

Unbekannte Täter versuchen wieder einmal, Verbraucher mit 0900-Nummern abzocken. Angeblich wartende Gewinne sollten die Opfer dazu bringen, die teure Nummer anzurufen. Die Drahtzieher verstecken sich hinter einem Postfach in Bulgarien.

Das Telefon klingelt und die weibliche Automatenstimme legt los: "Sie haben garantiert einen Sach- oder Geldpreis im Wert von bis zu 3000 Euro gewonnen. Sie sind also ein echter Glückspilz", heißt es. Und weiter: "Damit wir Ihnen den Preis überreichen können, müssen sie jetzt lediglich folgende Nummer anrufen. Bitte notieren Sie: 09-001-0-0-0-4-3-3. Ich wiederhole: 09001000433. Der Anruf kostet nur 1,99 Euro pro Minute aus dem deutschen Festnetz. (...) Der Preis steht nur kurze Zeit für Sie bereit." 

*Bei dem Spiel gewinnen nur die Täter*

Wieviele Menschen auf diese Weise aktuell belästigt wurden und werden, wissen nur die Täter selbst. Fakt ist: Gewinner in diesem Spiel sind nur die Drahtzieher. Denn die versprochenen Gewinne gibt es in der Regel nicht - oder sie sind nahezu wertlos. Dafür wird abkassiert. Verbraucher, die auf den Schmu hereinfallen und die teure 0900-Nummer anrufen, werden mit Musik, Versprechen und Datenabfragen so lange in der Leitung gehalten, bis ein zwei- oder gar dreistelliger Betrag zusammengekommen ist.

Neu ist die Masche allerdings nicht. Seit gut fünf Jahren werden Verbraucher mit angeblich lockenden Gewinnen dazu animiert, 0190 oder 0900-Nummern anzurufen. Ein Hase- und Igel-Spiel: Zwar sperrt die Bundesnetzagentur, die für die Bekämpfung des Nummernmissbrauchs zuständig ist, bei Beschwerden die fraglichen Service-Nummern und verhängt auch Inkasso-Verbote; dennoch scheint sich das Geschäft weiter zu lohnen. Sonst würde es nicht ständig neue (Briefkasten-)Firmen geben, die mit dieser Masche arbeiten.

Der für den Verbraucherschutz in Deutschland zuständige Bundesminister Horst Seehofer (CSU) hat sich zum Problem des 0137 und 0900-Missbrauchs durch Lockanrufe bisher nicht geäußert.

Die aktuell für Telefon-Spam missbrauchte 0900-Nummer ist laut Bundesnetzagentur einer Firma "TECOM SOLUTION" GmbH mit Sitz in Sevlievo in Bulgarien zugeteilt. Nummern dieses Unternehmens wurden bereits im Februar illegal mit Lockanrufen beworben, so die Nummer 09001000416.

Wer ebenfalls von einem solchen Lockanruf belästigt wurde oder gar die illegal beworbene 0900-Nummer angerufen hat, sollte sich umgehend bei der Bundesnetzagentur beschweren und ein Inkassoverbot fordern.

*So klingt der Lockanruf: Den Mitschnitt im mp3-Format könnt ihr anhören bei Computerbetrug.de*

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 April 2008)

*AW: 0900-Abzocke: Neue Welle von Lockanrufen rollt*

[Es gibt hier etwas Verwirrung... Du schreibst "weibliche Stimme", aber beim verlinkten Mitschnitt bei CB bewirbt eine männliche Stimme, seit heute als "Rollfi" geführt, die 09005104840. Dieser "Rollfi" sprach die Ansagen Herbst/Ende 2007 (Almado/Costa Blanca et al). Was aktuell läuft, dürfte - wie gehabt - "Susi" sein. Ich lasse das jetzt mal drin, obwohl es teils nicht passt. Die aktuelle Ansage gibt es aber bei den Kollegen von Antispam "Susi" ist mindestens seit 2005 aktiv. Soweit ich mich entsinne, trat "Susi" das Erbe der "Düsseldorfer Stimmen" an. Leider habe ich aus dieser Zeit kaum Stimmmaterial. Bei den "Düsseldorfer Ansagen" wurde oft ein Wort in die Ansage geklebt, z.B. [Samstags-]-Auslosung]

 Das rrrrollende rrrr verrrät ihn. Der Sprecher hat aber noch keinen Namen, es ist weder "Susi" noch "Heinzi" (auch nicht "Haldola" oder "Jupp", die anderen bekannten Stimmen). Wegen seines rrrollenden rrrr werde ich ihn "Rollfi" nennen.
Im Anhang, aus dem Archiv, "Rollfi" aus 11/07. Damals gab es Ping-Anrufe mit der Nummer 04212031824 (Versatel Süd) zur illegalen Bewerbung der 09005104833 (Holding Gulf Lion SL). siehe hier im Forum*, siehe aber auch bei tutsi und bei Antispam, wo eine Nutzerin einen Schaden von 64 Euro anführte. Die Nummern wurden zum 16.11.2007 *abgeschaltet* - aber in ihrer bekannt verbraucherschutzminimierenden Denkweise sah es die Bundesnetzagentur offenbar nicht als Notwendigkeit an, auch Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbote zu verhängen. 

*Wie man sieht, ist das im gewohnten BNetzA-laissez-faire-Stil implizierte klare "weiter so" der Behörde bei den Abzockern angekommen.  

*Was fällt mir dazu ein? Nur die Übersetzung des Zitats des US-Geldwäscheexperten Jeffrey Robinson zur britischen "ICSTIS", dem  Feigenblattgegenstück  zur BNetzA. Als er mit der Aussage des britischen Oberregulierers konfrontiert wurde, der sich dagegen wehrte, dass seine Behörde als "zahnlos" zu bezeichnen sei, forderte er, 





> (they should be) taken out back and horse whipped because they're full of crap


Ich erspare mir die Übersetzung.

Bereits 2002, noch zu 0190-Zeiten, formulierte Panorama 





> Doch wer steckt hinter der dubiosen 0190-Nummer? Die Suche nach den Verantwortlichen der Autowerbeabzocke ist kompliziert, beginnt in Bonn. Hier sitzt der Großdealer, die staatliche Regulierungsbehörde. Sie versorgt den Markt mit der heißen Nummer, auch in diesem Fall.


 Auch das ist nach wie vor aktuell. Ich frage mich nur, wo genau der Profit der Bundesnetzagentur und der Politiker in dieser Sache liegt. Das müsste doch irgendwann der dümmste Bürger kapieren, dass hier nur Pseudo-Verbraucherschutz betrieben wird, vielleicht ist es ja eine Art ABM, damit ein paar Ex-Postis weniger frühverrentet werden müssen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 April 2008)

*AW: 0900-Abzocke: Neue Welle von Lockanrufen rollt*

*April 2008
*


			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> 0900-Abzocke: Neue Welle von Lockanrufen rollt



*Oktober 2004*


			
				Sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Über Deutschland rollt eine neue Welle von 0190-Gewinnanrufen





> Wir können nur eines hoffen: Dass dieser Abzocke schnellstmöglich ein Ende gemacht wird.


Im allgemeinen stirbt die Hoffnung zuletzt. Hier jedoch überlebte - zumindest für mich - die Wut auf die Regulierer jeden Rest an Hoffnung, dass dieser Masche ernsthaft Einhalt geboten werden soll/kann.

*Die Düsseldorf-Connection bekam damals öffentlichkeitswirksam Besuch von der Polizei. Von Konsequenzen gegen auch nur ein Mitglied der so genannten "Düsseldorf-Connection" ist nichts bekannt - weder hierzulande noch in UK. 
*


----------



## Heiko (14 April 2008)

*AW: 0900-Abzocke: Neue Welle von Lockanrufen rollt*

Eine seriöse Fernsehproduktion sucht in dem Zusammenhang Leute, die auf so einen Anruf reingefallen sind.
Wer daran Interesse hat, kann sich bei mir übers Forum oder an [email protected] melden.


----------

